# abanoned duck blinds in poc



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

so yesterday me and the girlfriend went fishing in poc and also went jor iriding looking for new spots for us to build two duck blinds for next year, while riding around we noticed lots of torn up or abandoed duck blinds! so we were wondering if u can tell the blind is just rotting away can we use that old material and wood and build a new one or can we try to rebuild the current oen that is trashed??? duck blind building is new to us and were trying to respect the water by useing ,material avaible if no one is useing it so there is not as mch litter but also dont want to step on anyones feet!!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

It's often hard to tell if a duck blind is truly "abandoned". It might have been bushed up a bit during the season and now that's all been blown off and floated away.

Irregardless, no one can legally claim ownership to any blind built in public waters of the bay systems. As soon as the builder leave, it is considered "abandoned" and is open for anyone to use it first-come-first-served. 

However, if the builder were to happen by as you are dismantling "their" blind, they won't look at it that way.

Got any photos?..................of the girl friend.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Just as soon as you put some time and money into repairing one some jerk will show up and claim it was their blind. Legally it's public so you can do what you want but it is inviting a lot of hassle.


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Great! More trash that is going to be left behind after duck season..... This reason alone is why I do not hunt out of blinds in the bay. That and the fact that every other yahoo thinks they have to be in a blind to kill ducks. I have killed more ducks layed up in the mangrooves than most have done out of a blind. If you have to build a blind, do so and remove it after the season.


----------



## Ducker Rich (Apr 19, 2010)

Do yourself a favor, make your boat a blind. You can move with the birds, no one can claim your spot unless you pull up next to another blind. If your boat is too big or just won't work, park it down the bank and hide in the grass. You will harvest more birds and not have all of the headaches.

DR


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

btreybig said:


> If you have to build a blind, do so and remove it after the season.


^^^^
This


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

im new into the waterfowl game so still trying to learn all the rights and wrongs and I have a 14.5 Chiquita advice on how to make it into a duck blind


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

brodyfisher said:


> im new into the waterfowl game so still trying to learn all the rights and wrongs and I have a 14.5 Chiquita advice on how to make it into a duck blind


1" PVC and cammo netting. Don't glue all the PVC together, so you can snap it together, the disassemble.


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

hmm ill have to check it out and figure out how to do that


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

Just take that Chiquita to PA, anchor it and crawl up into the mangroves a hundred yards away. Best duck blind ever.


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

pa???


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

Port aransas. Redfish bay area


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

I just got into duck hunting this last season so take my advice for what it's worth. Most of my hunting was done in Matagorda. We set up 3 fixed blinds that all killed some ducks (when we got there first). Personally I have no problem with someone else hunting "my blind." That is beside the point. After the split we did 100% of our bay hunting from lay out blinds and on multiple occasions had birds flare off of fixed blinds and come right to us. Birds seemed to learn where blinds were and avoided coming into range, however when we hunkered into the grass we had them cupped up while everyone else within distance was pass shooting. Not only are lay out blinds less effort, you do not have to worry about others trashing your hunting spot and they will last longer than a fixed blind. With all of that being said I would just buy a few lay out blinds. I can send you the info on the ones we used if you'd like. They were like $120 and folded up nice and compact on the boat.


----------



## tro-trout (Apr 5, 2007)

txwader247 said:


> I just got into duck hunting this last season so take my advice for what it's worth. Most of my hunting was done in Matagorda. We set up 3 fixed blinds that all killed some ducks (when we got there first). Personally I have no problem with someone else hunting "my blind." That is beside the point. After the split we did 100% of our bay hunting from lay out blinds and on multiple occasions had birds flare off of fixed blinds and come right to us. Birds seemed to learn where blinds were and avoided coming into range, however when we hunkered into the grass we had them cupped up while everyone else within distance was pass shooting. Not only are lay out blinds less effort, you do not have to worry about others trashing your hunting spot and they will last longer than a fixed blind. With all of that being said I would just buy a few lay out blinds. I can send you the info on the ones we used if you'd like. They were like $120 and folded up nice and compact on the boat.


Are you able to use the layout in like 3 to 4" of water on mud? Also like you hunted from the ground just laying on old leaky waders we cut up and had much more success than most did from hunting the fixed blinds. Was also thinking about the beavertail predator looks cool too.


----------



## CBP (Mar 18, 2014)

txwader247 said:


> I just got into duck hunting this last season so take my advice for what it's worth. Most of my hunting was done in Matagorda. We set up 3 fixed blinds that all killed some ducks (when we got there first). Personally I have no problem with someone else hunting "my blind." That is beside the point. After the split we did 100% of our bay hunting from lay out blinds and on multiple occasions had birds flare off of fixed blinds and come right to us. Birds seemed to learn where blinds were and avoided coming into range, however when we hunkered into the grass we had them cupped up while everyone else within distance was pass shooting. Not only are lay out blinds less effort, you do not have to worry about others trashing your hunting spot and they will last longer than a fixed blind. With all of that being said I would just buy a few lay out blinds. I can send you the info on the ones we used if you'd like. They were like $120 and folded up nice and compact on the boat.


 Did you remove the 3 fixed blinds that you aren't going to use anymore?


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

yea send me the info on the lay out blind, i have one ghg ground force but id like to see what urs has to offer


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

CBP said:


> Did you remove the 3 fixed blinds that you aren't going to use anymore?


I am with you on that, public built blinds out of anything other than natural materials should be banned. It is **** that some people think they can drive 100$ worth of **** into the bay that is OURS and stake claim to that area.

Take a boat trip across Redfish bay / Estes flats area and look at all of the eye sores scattered around, they are a nuisance at best.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Or better yet take a look at the yahoos up in Jacks pocket of Trinity bay, this used to be a great area and one I grew up running in the 70's and 80's but can no longer take my kids anywhere around that place on a weekend without some spoiled punk in an airboat that bought some of that undivided **** along the river and trying to stake claim to public waters.


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

tro-trout said:


> Are you able to use the layout in like 3 to 4" of water on mud? Also like you hunted from the ground just laying on old leaky waders we cut up and had much more success than most did from hunting the fixed blinds. Was also thinking about the beavertail predator looks cool too.


You could use the layout in 3-4", but we kept ours on dry land. We would just brush up the blinds the night before and then find matted washed up brush on the shoreline to finish them up.


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

CBP said:


> Did you remove the 3 fixed blinds that you aren't going to use anymore?


I have been blessed to have access to Matagorda from birth. That town, the people, and of course the water are a part of who I am. If someone comes on my boat and litters anything it will be their last trip with me. I can assure you that you will find no remains of the blinds that we built.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

tro-trout said:


> Are you able to use the layout in like 3 to 4" of water on mud?


Yes.


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

jjtroutkiller said:


> I am with you on that, public built blinds out of anything other than natural materials should be banned. It is **** that some people think they can drive 100$ worth of **** into the bay that is OURS and stake claim to that area.
> 
> Take a boat trip across Redfish bay / Estes flats area and look at all of the eye sores scattered around, they are a nuisance at best.


I would not disagree with you at all. That is why like I stated originally I was never mad if someone was in one of the blinds we built. More importantly that is why we spent a full weekend following the season tearing down our blinds.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

txwader247 said:


> I would not disagree with you at all. That is why like I stated originally I was never mad if someone was in one of the blinds we built. More importantly that is why we spent a full weekend following the season tearing down our blinds.


Good deal, wish more were like you.


----------



## CBP (Mar 18, 2014)

txwader247 said:


> I would not disagree with you at all. That is why like I stated originally I was never mad if someone was in one of the blinds we built. More importantly that is why we spent a full weekend following the season tearing down our blinds.


 Excellent to hear. Imagine how nice our bay systems would look if everybody that hunted our had this mindset.


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

I think they should have a duck blind clean up weekend. its all public so no one can get upset. one thing to build use and maintain. total different thing for people to let them fall apart and leave them behind like its someone else problem. 

I know in Louisiana public hunting you cant use boards nails or any other manufactured item, only string and natural brush. that would be a good law. that way when abandoned they fall down and cause no harm.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

AvianQuest said:


> It's often hard to tell if a duck blind is truly "abandoned". It might have been bushed up a bit during the season and now that's all been blown off and floated away.
> 
> *Irregardless*, no one can legally claim ownership to any blind built in public waters of the bay systems. As soon as the builder leave, it is considered "abandoned" and is open for anyone to use it first-come-first-served.
> 
> ...


For future notice Irregardless is not an actual word in the English language. Regardless is the word you're looking for there.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> For future notice Irregardless is not an actual word in the English language. Regardless is the word you're looking for there.


Thanks for contributing to this thread.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> For future notice Irregardless is not an actual word in the English language. Regardless is the word you're looking for there.


Huh!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> For future notice Irregardless is not an actual word in the English language. Regardless is the word you're looking for there.


If it's a "future notice", shouldn't it be posted sometime in the future, not now?

Regardless, the word irregardless doesn't trigger my spell check program as being incorrect. The word has appeared in print since 1795 and is common in less formal usage, more so in the United States than in England where they speak a strange dialect of English.

However, you are correct in that using the word is redundant. I normally only use it when responding to abandoned duck blind posts.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

AvianQuest said:


> If it's a "future notice", shouldn't it be posted sometime in the future, not now?
> 
> Regardless, the word irregardless doesn't trigger my spell check program as being incorrect. The word has appeared in print since 1795 and is common in less formal usage, more so in the United States than in England where they speak a strange dialect of English.
> 
> However, you are correct in that using the word is redundant. I normally only use it when responding to abandoned duck blind posts.


X2:rotfl:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

AvianQuest said:


> If it's a "future notice", shouldn't it be posted sometime in the future, not now?
> 
> Regardless, the word irregardless doesn't trigger my spell check program as being incorrect. The word has appeared in print since 1795 and is common in less formal usage, more so in the United States than in England where they speak a strange dialect of English.
> 
> However, you are correct in that using the word is redundant. I normally only use it when responding to abandoned duck blind posts.


For "future notice" this will be referred to as "the irregardless smackdown"


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

cominahead said:


> I think they should have a duck blind clean up weekend. its all public so no one can get upset. one thing to build use and maintain. total different thing for people to let them fall apart and leave them behind like its someone else problem.
> 
> I know in Louisiana public hunting you cant use boards nails or any other manufactured item, only string and natural brush. that would be a good law. that way when abandoned they fall down and cause no harm.


This ^

Burn them all down after the season is over.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Don't know how bad the PA/Redfish Bay area is now, but in "about" 83, I was hunting and from my blind(guides blind actually) I counted 38 total in sight...Yeh, eyesores and most were never used, but deterred others from hunting or building any more there..


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> For future notice Irregardless is not an actual word in the English language. Regardless is the word you're looking for there.


 And all along I thought I would never see the day when the English language messiah himself would frequent an internet fishing forum.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

spurgersalty said:


> Huh!


 Now this sucks. I try to have a "word of the day" for the office people at work. I thoght this was the ultimate. A WOTD that is not a word. ......Then you had to spoil it. My word of the day is something I read or hear that I don't use in my conversations. It started when I saw "juxtaposed" used on the hunting board.

By the way, I was double redundant twice a couple of times.

Blind cleanup days would be great!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

sotol buster said:


> Now this sucks. I try to have a "word of the day" for the office people at work. I thoght this was the ultimate. A WOTD that is not a word. ......Then you had to spoil it. My word of the day is something I read or hear that I don't use in my conversations. It started when I saw "juxtaposed" used on the hunting board.
> 
> By the way, I was double redundant twice a couple of times.
> 
> Blind cleanup days would be great!


Here's one that might come in handy one day...

*Mallemaroking* - Drinking heavily on a Greenlandic whaling ship that's stuck in ice.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

I like it. Mallemaroking. Only problem is I use that word often. Sorry about the thread hijack but it is unirregardless now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------

